# Information Provided Button missing



## Rebecca H (12 mo ago)

When I click on the “Application Home” section, I see my status, which is "Initial assessment" and below it, I find a notification that states that I am still requested to provide further supporting documentation. Also, this notification says that I should check correspondence to notice which further information I am requested. _" This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents. By clicking on the 'Information Provided' button you acknowledge that the Department may proceed to make a decision on the application. Not clicking the 'Information Provided' button in no way lengthens or overrides the period specified in the correspondence"_

However, I do not see any ‘Information Provided’ button for me to click on the page. I only found a ‘ I confirm I have provided information as requested’ button under Attach Document page.

When I go to the “Messages (Correspondence)” section, the only mails I see are the same that I received the day when I summited my application, which is the Health and Biometrics requirements, besides the IMMI Acknowledgment of Application Received.

my agent say to leave it as it is, but i am not sure if that will cause any delay in the application.

Hope someone can advise on this. Thanks!


----------



## nikitaeverywhere (8 mo ago)

I also didn't have "information provided" button. I clicked "I confirm I have provided information as requested" on the Attach Documents page.


----------



## jdbarrerao (4 mo ago)

Rebecca H said:


> When I click on the “Application Home” section, I see my status, which is "Initial assessment" and below it, I find a notification that states that I am still requested to provide further supporting documentation. Also, this notification says that I should check correspondence to notice which further information I am requested. _" This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents. By clicking on the 'Information Provided' button you acknowledge that the Department may proceed to make a decision on the application. Not clicking the 'Information Provided' button in no way lengthens or overrides the period specified in the correspondence"_
> 
> However, I do not see any ‘Information Provided’ button for me to click on the page. I only found a ‘ I confirm I have provided information as requested’ button under Attach Document page.
> 
> ...


Hi Rebecca. I have the exact same message in my application home page. Did you click on the I confirm I have provided information as requested’ button? Did you receive your visa normally? Thanks a lot


----------

